# Do You Want Some Credits or bubbles



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*********

Pop into the Chatroom NOW

and answer this Q . . . . 

What sport has 4 letters and begins with a `T`?


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

golf!!!


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Dizzi

I'm in the chatroom and replied to the answer but no-one has said if it is correct?

Chris


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

sorry hun it was a wrong answer


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

dizzi- i posted mine in here and in chatroom but you dont appear to be there, is that the wrong answer too


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

christina07 said:


> dizzi- i posted mine in here and in chatroom but you dont appear to be there, is that the wrong answer too


Im sorry my timing for todays Q & Giveaway went belly up!
You should see an extra 100 bubbles coming your way soon


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks dizzie could do with some bubbles, was wondering how everyone got so many bubbles


----------

